

The Flare-On Challenge - lelf
http://www.flare-on.com/

======
kens
This seems like a really bad idea - a link to download a potentially malicious
.exe from a group of malware researchers. Or is this a test to see if anyone
is crazy enough to run it?

~~~
learc83
The instructions say to run it in a virtual machine because some of the
challenges may be malicious.

~~~
georgemcbay
It is actually the "terms and conditions" (which people are far less likely to
read than the instructions (which they are also likely to skip)) that say
that.

I hope (but don't suspect) that they ran this by a lawyer for potential
liability analysis should their test malware do something particularly bad.

~~~
learc83
I doubt the first program does anything malicious, and you have to crack that
one to get to the next one. Hopefully they designed the challenge so that you
really have to know what you're doing before you get to anything bad.

------
Mandatum
Having just reversed and bypassed licensing (my trial had run out and I was
waiting for them to send me my license key having just purchased it) my first
piece of software (ILSpy decompiling a DLL and recompiling) I think I'll give
this a crack. I've created hacks for games which required a little bit of
reversing with Cheat Engine's disassembler in the past, so I think this'll
definitely be a challenge!

